# why would someone be banned?



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

I noticed that one of the posters had banned under his name. What should I not do to get banned, and what are the consequences of being banned. He can still post...?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are our forum guidelines:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...117-posting-guidelines-please-read-first.html

Violating any of these rules can get you banned. We usually start out with a short term ban (3-7 days), and let the person we banned know why they were banned. If we have to ban someone a third time, it is usually a permanent ban.

Flagrant offenses (like spammers or new members who immediately start out by calling people names and being disrespectful) usually get banned permanently the first time.

Some of the most common offenses are rule #1: treat others on the forum with dignity and respect.

You might not always agree with everyone here, but you should treat them with respect irregardless of your differences. Name calling is a common offense that will get someone banned immediately.


----------



## trove99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is adding my website link to the signature a Violation of the forum rules?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

No, you can add your website link to your signature which will appear under posts after you become a "member." I'm pretty sure it takes 30 posts to become a member, then you will be able to use signatures.

If your posts look like spam though - if it looks like you're only posting to get a link, then you could be banned.


----------

